# Hix HT400 15"x15" for $500. Good deal or not?



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi
Somebody is selling a slighly used Hix ht400 heat press for $500. Only for today. He is moving to the states tomorrow.
Is this a good deal?
Thanx


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I'd say it's a fair deal if it is in great shape.


----------



## dodank (May 4, 2007)

Titere Wear said:


> Hi
> Somebody is selling a slighly used Hix ht400 heat press for $500. Only for today. He is moving to the states tomorrow.
> Is this a good deal?
> Thanx
> ...


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

If it's really "slightly used" and it's a 400D, then yes it's a great deal. You wrote 400 but the picture is of a 400D (D is for the digital display). If there is no digital display then it's not as good of a deal as it would have been for a 400D.


----------



## Titere (Sep 14, 2006)

ok, anyways I just had to let it go. I wasnt financially able to buy right now. I bought a plotter 2 weeks ago and used my money on that. Now I will have to make lots of stickers so I can buy a heat press.


----------

